# Apistogramma ID



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay so I have several species of apistogramma's in my tank and can usually pick out what they are. However I got this one from someone who was getting rid of there stock. It was his only apisto and he didn't even know what kind it was. It doesn't look like your average apisto. I believe its from a long line of tank bred apistos.

To me he looks like a agassizi, looks, size and everything I just need some more opinions. I would love to breed him when hes ready. Hes orange and purple. Here he is..


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Okay so I have several species of apistogramma's in my tank and can usually pick out what they are. However I got this one from someone who was getting rid of there stock. It was his only apisto and he didn't even know what kind it was. It doesn't look like your average apisto. I believe its from a long line of tank bred apistos.
> 
> To me he looks like a agassizi, looks, size and everything I just need some more opinions. I would love to breed him when hes ready. Hes orange and purple. Here he is..
> 
> ...


The fish on your photos is Apistogramma agassizi Fire Red.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

That he is! Sweet! Just looked at google pictures lol looks exactly like him. Quite a beautiful little guy. Im happy to hear this because I just got some double red female agassizi's this past weekend.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Can you confirm that he is a male?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you make a photo where we would see his caudal fin a bit better?


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I can when I get home from work later. His caudal fin seems round like a female but he was sold to me as a male. I want to breed him but seeing how his fins are so short.. I have my doubts hes a male. He does however have the blue specks on his face and no black on pelvic fins. He is confusing me identifying my other agassizi as well. Maybe I will post a pic of him too.

Looks like a female to me..


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Im new to agassizi's. But usually if u see a male and female together, you can tell right away what is what. This fish continues to stump me. Is colourful like a male, sold to me as a male by someone who knows about apistos and he chases other fish like a male would. But looks like a female, short, round fins. Very fishy lol. But I will get some good pictures of both the agassizis I have tonight. The fire red loves the camera


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

heres more pictures


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I had a pair of these a few months ago, and I'm not an expert at all on apistos, but I think that fish you have is a female...


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it is a female as well. I never really thought about it cause it was sold to me as a male and we now have the room to breed it so I looked around our big tank for a female agassizi for "him" and that's when I really started looking at him. Thinking.. he doesn't look like a male at all. Quite a beautiful female then I must say, they usually arnt so colourful. I paid 25 buck for "her" but he wanted 35 . Keep those opinions coming.. If its female ill need to grab some males this weekend


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well shes a female! We bought a beautiful male agassizi on the weekend after the London auction and they have spawned already. The eggs are fertilized too. Only took them one try.. my cacatuodies are on there 5th try.. still no fertilized eggs for them. So hopefully she doesn't eat them but theres about 20 really orange eggs in there. She actually spawned in a pillow cave that I bought off angel fins this past weekend so I have them to thank for this beautiful spot and lovely cave. Thanks everyone for trying to ID this girl


----------

